# For those that have the D7000.



## Jonney_Boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha,

The ability to shoot using he release button when the camera is in remote mode

A method to increase the number of shots that can be buffered (say write to both cards at the same time?)

Short-cuts to certain menu's... such as turning on-off auto-iso and the flash menu (for use as a commander).

live histogram on the rear display....

A shortcut to switch from AF-Assist only to Af-Assist + ittl flash (when flash is mounted.... they might have to do this using the flash firmware tho).

haha... at least these are the ones that comes to mind..

OH.. and not so much for firmware.. but that darn remote release door... they need to design something that is removable or can be tucked away... gps reciever + open door all the time sucks! (the D90 had a much nicer set in this regard).


----------

